# Heroes Season 3



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 23, 2008)

It's airing right now i believe
im not watching cuz im doing homework, but i will when people post it online

anyone as excited as me?

hunches? predictions? post em here and we can discuss!
(p.s. if spoilers, put in spoiler tags)


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 23, 2008)

It was ok. Not Season 1 greatness yet, but it has potential. Not Season 2 terribleness though, which is good.


----------



## Banger (Sep 23, 2008)

Clip Show
Airs: Monday September 22, 2008
Before the third season premiere, a brief recap of Seasons 1 and 2 and interviews with the cast at the premiere party is shown.


Nothing of any need.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 23, 2008)

claire gets pedicure! O_O

pretty cool 2 hours!!


----------



## Urza (Sep 23, 2008)

Spoiler



MOHINDER HAS   *SUPER HERPES*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 23, 2008)

true dat yo. Maya had ub3r 1337 AIDS


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think it airs untill late here in the uk so I'm just going to keep a eye open on when someone puts the episodes on the internet.

So far I've watched half of the episode 00 (Heroes S03E00 HDTV XviD-XOR)


----------



## moozxy (Sep 23, 2008)

Downloading them now


----------



## Banger (Sep 23, 2008)

Already have them but will not watch them tomorrow, also house is tomorrow I think so this is madness.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I don't think it airs untill late here in the uk so I'm just going to keep a eye open on when someone puts the episodes on the internet.
> 
> So far I've watched half of the episode 00 (Heroes S03E00 HDTV XviD-XOR)


Both have been on for hours now.

Hopefully I'll watch this tonight, for me the last series got better near the end and I think that this was originally meant to be the second half of that series, perhaps with the extra time they had the episodes would be better than they would have been.


----------



## ganons (Sep 23, 2008)

wheres ep 1&2?


----------



## Banger (Sep 23, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> wheres ep 1&2?



In the TV screen.

I think it is against the rules to ask for such stuff as that.


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are they airing in the uk? What channel?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant on the internet.

It starts on telly 1st October, amazingly on BBC2!  Its extremely weird that they've got it and showing it so soon, they usually wait until a few months after series has finished.

I guess the ratings weren't that hot for Sky to buy the rights, I know that they had first refusal.


----------



## papyrus (Sep 23, 2008)

Just started watching Heroes I'm watching season 1 right now.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> It starts on telly 1st October, amazingly on BBC2!  Its extremely weird that they've got it and showing it so soon, they usually wait until a few months after series has finished.


Can't wait! I'd rather wait to watch it on telly. 

Also, switching back to another ISP because my one keeps on D/Cing.


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh right. I mean downloading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not streaming.

Anyways how was it for anyone who watched it?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 23, 2008)

I watched all of season one, and season two (until the early ending/writer's strike).  Now I just don't really care about TV anymore...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

I watch it this morning and thought it was great.  The opener definitely made up for the hurried ending of last season.  They introduced some nice new characters, it's introduced something that's going to make a very interesting season.  Plenty of plot twists introduced in it as well, and they left it on cliff hanger that made me want to take a TV exec hostage.

Thw only other fall season premieres I've enjoyed this much have been Fringe and Supernatural.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Thw only other fall season premieres I've enjoyed this much have been Fringe and Supernatural.


Not seen Fringe but I do watch Supernatural, last series was real good and made up for the previous one.  Nice episode though I thought it was predictable the way Dean just got out of Hell.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I like the way they knew it was predictable and kind of used in their favour.  You knew it was coming but I figured the reasons to be completely the opposite of what it turned out to actually be.  Although I have to admit that I'm not the greatest judge of stuff cos I'm pretty easily entertained!  I loved the whole "testing" that it was Dean bit at the beginning, specially the holy water bit!

If you're into stuff like Threshold and The X-Files you should definitely give Fringe a try.  I've always been a fan of crazy scientific theories and paranormal stuff and Fringe pulls it off really well.  I actually quite like Joshua Jackson as an actor and he's pretty good in this.  I don't think I've seen the lead actress before but she's pretty hot and she's pretty damnd good.  The only negative thing I've got to say about it really is you can tell the lead actress isn't American, she's got that kind of off-tone that people get when the force an American accent.  She's not as bad as Bob Hoskins, probably around the same as Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

Remember if you are going to spoil the story put it in spoiler tags.

Now everyone has seen it yet, Don't waste it for them.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 23, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Remember if you are going to spoil the story put it in spoiler tags.
> 
> Now everyone has seen it yet, Don't waste it for them.



I had to go back and check my post then, I thought I'd given something away without realizing it!


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw I wasn't directing it to anyone who posted before I posted that


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 23, 2008)

That was a great premiere. It really explains a lot, but also brings in new questions that keep you wondering.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 23, 2008)

Finally got to watch it this morning since NBC here has been broadcasting blackness for over a day now.


----------



## Prime (Sep 23, 2008)

Just downloading it right now



Spoiler



I heard Niki/Jessica isn't really dead after that fire


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 23, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Just downloading it right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If you watched the episodes then you would see Niki still alive.


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2008)

Find it kinda meh but I found that



Spoiler



the speedy-speedster thief woman interesting. Too bad she's just a minor character that would probably die. Though I found it intriguing enough to watch, especially what happens to Hiro/Ando (as usual my favorites) and to Mohinder's stupidity.


----------



## Prime (Sep 24, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that, I haven't seen the episode but i stumbled into the spoiler on the interwebs.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 25, 2008)

anyone know any good sites that stream online for free?
i dont think my internet is good enough to download episodes


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> anyone know any good sites that stream online for free?
> i dont think my internet is good enough to download episodes



NBC has them right here


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 25, 2008)

oh, i know
but for some weird reason
NBC doesnt load very fast
so the video comes out choppy


----------



## Anakir (Sep 25, 2008)

I loved the plot twists it had on the first two episodes. It caught me by surprise.



Spoiler



At the end of episode 2, does that confirm that Gabriel (Cylar) is Peter's brother or something?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 25, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I loved the plot twists it had on the first two episodes. It caught me by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yep.  Nice little cliffhanger that made me want to scream at the writers!  Also is it just me or is Ali Larters character not actually Nikki?  She had a different power then Nikki.


----------



## Anakir (Sep 25, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It isn't nikki. It's whatever she said her name is.. near the end of season 2, nikki was gone but someone else took her place.


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 26, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nikki is calling herself Tracy Strauss in this series (for whatever reason that i'm sure will be explained at some point) and it seems like she has got a new ice type power rather than the superhuman strength she used to have


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2008)

About nikki



Spoiler



it could be her sister (Nikki mourns the loss of her sister in season 1 or 2 iirc) 
would that make sense? after all... no one ever really dies in this show.


----------



## Prime (Sep 26, 2008)

Just finished watching episode 1

Going onto episode 2


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 26, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> About nikki
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I thought that Nikki's sister that died was called Jessica and that was what created her evil alter-ego?


----------



## Prime (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm confused a little

EDIT: See below, GBAtemp has a bug, spoiler tags never worked i had to post again.


----------



## Prime (Sep 26, 2008)

Spoiler



Was it the future peter that killed Nathan to stop him from revealing that he has a power?



and:



Spoiler



So peter can transform from his future self to the present day peter?



also:



Spoiler



That means peter turns evil later on in the season?


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 26, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes, the future Peter shot Nathan at the press conference





Spoiler



Future Peter can make himself look like present day Peter so he fits in





Spoiler



Doubtful, he shot Nathan to try and stop a catastrophy from happening in the future. However because he has chnaged the past he may have created a future that is even worse than the one he came from


----------



## Prime (Sep 26, 2008)

ah Thanks so much

I get confused easy watching shows like heroes


----------



## Lyuse (Sep 26, 2008)

I think Hiro is acting very dumb 



Spoiler



Just because Ando attacked him doesn't make him automatically the bad guy maybe Hiro was the bad guy


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 26, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> I think Hiro is acting very dumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't think about that, that would be a good plot twist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what I am really looking forward to finding out is


Spoiler



Where Ando gets his new powers from that he uses to kill Hiro. Maybe the new 'syrum' that Suresh has just created and used on himself?


----------



## Anakir (Sep 26, 2008)

Razorwing said:
			
		

> Didn't think about that, that would be a good plot twist
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Most likely. It's the only reasonable answer since Suresh did find out about spreading the power.. and was willing to use it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 6, 2008)

the 3rd ep was pretty exciting :3


Spoiler



sylar is ..a bit diff. not really. he still likes..doing whatever he does to brains. does he really not eat them? he didnt eat claires..but..how else would he get the powers? and...they didnt show anything about mohinder and his peeling skin. and is parkman just in africa? not in past or in future? and whats claire gonna do with all that info? lol i have so many questions XP


----------



## Prime (Oct 7, 2008)

if you cant wait untill when ever it shows where you are located, Episode 4 is leaked on the internet.

Heroes.S03E04.HDTV.XviD-LOL

Episode 3 was kick ass.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 7, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> if you cant wait untill when ever it shows where you are located, Episode 4 is leaked on the internet.
> 
> Heroes.S03E04.HDTV.XviD-LOL
> 
> Episode 3 was kick ass.



If by leaked you mean recorded from it's airing on TV, then yes.


----------



## Prime (Oct 7, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never knew it was already shown on tv.


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 7, 2008)

It airs in America on Monday night so there is usually an EZTV version available for download sometime on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## Prime (Oct 7, 2008)

ah right sorry.

I didn't know when it airs in American.


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> ah right sorry.
> 
> I didn't know when it airs in American.



No problem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember TV.com is your friend.


----------



## Alerek (Oct 7, 2008)

Spoiler



After watching the new episodes, it seems like they're really going to have a field day with the future....I mean, anything that happens in the future can just be erased, so they can kill off whoever they want, etc...They just need a third time traveler in there to mix it up.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 7, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After watching the new episodes, it seems like they're really going to have a field day with the future....I mean, anything that happens in the future can just be erased, so they can kill off whoever they want, etc...They just need a third time traveler in there to mix it up.





Spoiler



You mean like Adam? I know he doesn't "Time Travel" per say, but he was pulled out of the crypt at the end of ep 4. So he will have something major to do with the future stuff going on.



and now for my questions and thoughts:


Spoiler



Couple of things. #1 - How much more cliché could they get with this? I mean, when Ms. Freeze was about to jump off the bridge and Nathan came flying in, i just laughed. Also, why did Peter go nuts in the future with Sylar? I mean, ok he absorbs powers, so he's absorbed the "hunger" that Sylar had... but didn't he come face to face with Sylar at the end of the first season? Yea, continuity errors are going to be abound, especially whenever theres time travel involved, but still... that was a biggie that they overlooked. Also, Peter now has the fire ability? So does he also have control over magnetism (thanks German Guy that was killed WAY too soon), power growth with peoples fear and super screaminess? His power is broken. And what was Claire saying about killing peter? A shot to the base of the skull? When she was on the autopsy table, she had that stake in her neck, when it was removed, she healed... so what is a bullet going to do? It'll be healed around and spit back out. I *loved* the first season, was really disappointed by the second, and the third... well, there's cool shit going on, but they're leaving too many loose ends and continuity errors for my liking. I'll keep watching, because i'm sure theres lots that'll be answered, and cool shit'll happen, but still... I mean, those are my thoughts on it, but they bother me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## haohmaru6 (Oct 7, 2008)

Inconsistencies explained.



Spoiler



Peter's powers are only activated when he learns how to access them. Claire can't die because her power is inherent, and automatic. Sylar gains his powers by looking at how the person's brain works, then absorbing the DNA with his finger in the right spot in the brain.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 7, 2008)

haohmaru6 said:
			
		

> Inconsistencies explained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



but they've always given him problems as soon as he comes near the people. I.e. invisibility, radiation, flight, telepathy, etc etc. Any time he was running into a new person, he'd freak. Sure he can suppress the powers, but it was like the desire to feed happened when he was face to face with Sylar. Even though he was face-to-face before, and nothing like that happened. So yea, i dunno.


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think it was Adam in series 2 that said that someone with healing powers can be killed if they are decapitated. Cause I seem to remember an old lady at a shack pointing a shotgun at Peter's head when he said it.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 7, 2008)

EDIT:

Hmm... so none of the spoiler tags i post are creating spoiler boxes. Maybe next time.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoiler



yeah. EP 4 was really interesting with the future and all. how come it seems like peter is the bad guy now? and i definitely enjoyed Sylar being all nice. it was really weird, but like kinda cool at the same time. he seemed like a really cool dad...well until he blew up lol. whos the wifey i wonder? and i guess mohinder doesnt ever find a way to reverse his condition since he's all weird and deformed in the future. sadness :[


----------



## lagman (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoiler



Why was Gabriel living in Claire's house?
How the hell does the French girl ended with Matt?
Mohinder sucks and why the hell Maya turned out to be so easy? >_


----------



## Anakir (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoiler



Nathan flying to save Tracy was so obvious. I don't understand why the future Peter died as well.. Is it some kind of special bullet?
I found the future Cylar funny. I wasn't used to seeing him as the good person as well. It's true though.. there are quite a few loop holes in the story so far. But oh well, maybe it'll be covered up in the later episodes. I still love watching it.


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 9, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I am guessing future Peter died cause the Haishen(spelling?) was stood near him so he couldn't heal or use any of his powers. Future Sylar was cool, I like the way he named his son Noah after HRG


----------



## Jax (Oct 9, 2008)

Razorwing said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Named after? Or *is*?


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoiler



one thing i hate is how they keep on introducing a character and discarding him/her quickly. Ie, in season 1, the painter and his gf. after they died, no more about them, not even an honorable mention. also, the irish chick that got stuck in the future. peter was all about saving her, but now, we haven't even heard her name in awhile. there are so many other instances where they introduce a character and a few episodes later they're never heard of again. my biggest gripe with season 3 is how they over exagerated everyone. they stated sylar was in level 2 and the people in level 5 were uber dangerous and could easily destroy the world. their powers were a massive dissapointment imo. fire, how are they supposed to destroy the world with fire. that german dude. his power was a major dissapointment. he opened doors and closed blinds. i'm very afraid of what he's going to do. also, my biggest gripe was how in one episode hrg was like, the guy peter was in had a very dangerous power and he even said it in a way that made him seem like a very dangerous guy. i expected him to have like the ability to destroy things or something dangerous, but instead he had super sonic voice. that was a big knock in the head. the guy with fire had a more dangerous power than that. the fear guy had a decent power i guess.


----------



## bombchu (Oct 9, 2008)

Razorwing said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing future Peter died cause the Haishen(spelling?) was stood near him so he couldn't heal or use any of his powers.





Spoiler



I lol'd so hard at that part though! Not 'cos Future Pete died. It was just that all of a sudden Present Pete gets hardcore and smacks the shit out of the Haitian, who you didn't even know was there in the first place. Like, the Haitian came on screen just to get knocked out. Present Pete did his jump-smack combo on Sylar too at the end... right? Anyway, lawls.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 11, 2008)

Sooo confusinggg


----------



## Anakir (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoiler



I hate how Hiro didn't really hesitate to kill Ando. If you ask me, I thought that was kind of stupid. I hope he doesn't die. And another thing  to criticize. Cylar could have EASILY heard what Claire and Claire's dad was talking about. Its one off those "loop holes" heroes has. Cylar has the power to hear things miles away remember..? It was the episode where he was travelling with Syresh (?) and some woman was working on some automobile.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 15, 2008)

level 5 thoughts



Spoiler



I'm starting to wonder what good Level 5 even is. I mean, Peter can teleport in and out of it will, and needs to be sedated to be kept there (Makes you wonder why Hiro couldn't do this before...). I have no clue how they kept black hole guy there without similarly sedating him. Before you say "the Hatian" remember that he isn't always there, and for a chunk of season 2, he was affected by the shanti virus and had no powers.  Sylar cracked the glass in rescuing Angela, so obviously he could get out too if he really wanted to.

And what is the point of locking all these people forever anyways? If there really that dangerous, why not kill them? The company obviously has no problems with killing other people.



company thoughts


Spoiler



Also, the company is preatty stupid. First they create a virus that could kill 97% of the population and leave it around. Next they create a formula to give people powers, decide that it's a horrible idea and then... leave it around. Why don't the just destroy these things in the first place? Even Adam thought it was a dumb idea.



last ep thoughts


Spoiler



Hiro must have some freaky time travel plan to save ando. mr. peterilli could be interesting. The plot is getting preatty convolouted though, hopefully it doesn't just become a mess. the suresh thing has already ceased to make sense...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 15, 2008)

I only watched this most recent episode since I'm not really watching TV anymore, and I was home.  I haven't seen Heroes since the Season 2 finale, and...

Good God, it doesn't even feel like the same show anymore.  It seems like they're intentionally making everyone "switch sides" on the Heroes/Villains part just to further the...promotion, I guess.

Meh.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 15, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> I only watched this most recent episode since I'm not really watching TV anymore, and I was home.  I haven't seen Heroes since the Season 2 finale, and...
> 
> Good God, it doesn't even feel like the same show anymore.  It seems like they're intentionally making everyone "switch sides" on the Heroes/Villains part just to further the...promotion, I guess.
> 
> Meh.


The whole switch sides thing is to shock you into thinking this episode is awesome and original because x betrayed y but in reality they're just trying to keep attention away from all the plotholes and crappy storyline.

Shows tend to suck on the third season. They say its the hardest but I don't even think they're trying.
We need a definite ending this season or else it'll keep going on and on and on and before you know it it'll have 10 seasons, shitloads of franchise and the show will suck balls but everyone will just keep watching it out of habit. Thats a real shame seeing as heroes is a good show...

Speaking about shows that go on too long, who else thinks prison break should have ended on the first season?


----------



## Prime (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok after watching episode 5 I'm really, really confused.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 15, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Speaking about shows that go on too long, who else thinks prison break should have ended on the first season?


I agree with your points.  Though I agree with this too.  Now it's not about a prison break, but...uh, Let's Roam The Countryside While Evading The Law And Stuff Is Going to Happen V3!  D:

Heroes might've benefited if there wasn't a writers' strike, but they had to emergency shutdown the last season and here we are wondering what the fuck happened.  

Also, 



Spoiler



Mohinder being Spider-Man is hilarious.  I'm now expecting Peter or Sylar or Claire getting adamantium claws and mutton-chops any ol' day now.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 15, 2008)

its awesome. new twists. new company too!!!!

I


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 15, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Heroes might've benefited if there wasn't a writers' strike, but they had to emergency shutdown the last season and here we are wondering what the fuck happened.



According to deleted scenes on the season 2 DVD, Villains was planned virtually entirely as is. If there hadn't been a writers strike, they were going to have Peter not catch the vial and then deal with the consequences of the virus being released. The press conference at the end of season 2 was originally Nathan talking about the virus, then he slumps down from being infected. Later, Maya was going to be found to be able to absorb the virus. Then Villains was going to happen with the same ideas of the formula, level 5 escapes, etc. The only real difference would have maybe been in the very beginning - Peter may have not shot Nathan.


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 16, 2008)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> According to deleted scenes on the season 2 DVD, Villains was planned virtually entirely as is. If there hadn't been a writers strike, they were going to have Peter not catch the vial and then deal with the consequences of the virus being released. The press conference at the end of season 2 was originally Nathan talking about the virus, then he slumps down from being infected. Later, Maya was going to be found to be able to absorb the virus. Then Villains was going to happen with the same ideas of the formula, level 5 escapes, etc. The only real difference would have maybe been in the very beginning - Peter may have not shot Nathan.



Thats interesting, I never found out till now how they were supposed to finish the second season. That ending would have actually given Maya a reason to be in the show as well, she has been a completly pointless character so far.


Spoiler



So far the only thing she has done is give Suresh her adrenaline so he could create his serum that gave him his power. But in theroy he could have got that from any of the other characters in the show.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 21, 2008)

Spoiler



Peter deserves what just happened to him for being so reckless. I guess the new "hero" now is Cylar.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 21, 2008)

oh noes. i havent watched ep 5 or 6
:[

d/ling 5 though


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 21, 2008)

God, people like season 3?

I enjoyed season 1, it had some great episodes and the odd awful episode, then season 2 was pretty much below average the whole way through.
And now season 3 is this big convoluted pretentious bullshit, I really hate it when shows make me feel like a dumbass for ever liking it


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 21, 2008)

new ep (10/20) thoughts



Spoiler



Level 5 continues not to impress in terms of security. Daphne just waltzes right in.

I was right about Hiro and Ando

It's bad when Sylar is actually the voice of reason.

Who is in charge of the company right now? Angela is the only founder left (I think... most of them got killed in season 2, Bob in Season 3... And Maury and Peter's dad obviously don't count) and is in a coma.

What exactly is Peter's dad's power? At first I thought it was Rapid aging/life force stealing, but then at the end of the episode he "drained" peter of powers... If he copies powers (which, is a bit much when you have peter and sylar already doing it) then he's preatty much unstoppable right now.

In regards to the rapid aging thing, there is apparently now 3 ways to kill a healing person: that, head sliced off, bullet to the brain.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 21, 2008)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> new ep (10/20) thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



By rapid aging, you mean regeneration right? It makes sense that the father would have some kind of absorbing abilities since Peter and Gabriel are both sons of his with some kind of power-stealing/copying ability. But that theory can be easily countered since Claire's ability has no similarity to her biological mother, fire manipulation. So.. who knows? Whatever, I'll just continue to watch it.

There's many more ways to kill a person with regeneration though. That guy that unlocks blackholes or something. But he's already dead.


----------



## GamerzInc (Oct 21, 2008)

Adam did not die by rapid aging.  He died by having his power removed from him.  His blood had the ability to stop aging and regenerate.  When this was taken away by Papa Petrelli, the effects of not having it quickly caught up with him.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 21, 2008)

? im confused
please put your thoughts into spoilers


Spoiler



mohinder is freaky. poor maya. hiro is stupid. poor ando. sylar is cool. poor claires dad. puppet man is creepy. poor claires biological mom (forgot her name). lol now im really confused. who was that black man? and when did this pinecrest company fall into place?


sorry i just only watched ep 5.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 21, 2008)

@Anakir: that way of looking at actually does make sense. I guess that's it then.



Spoiler



We actually don't know for sureif Peter and Sylar share the same dad. Angela could have got pregnant with someone else before they were married or as an affair later... depends how old sylar is.


----------



## Social0 (Oct 21, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> God, people like season 3?
> 
> I enjoyed season 1, it had some great episodes and the odd awful episode, then season 2 was pretty much below average the whole way through.
> And now season 3 is this big convoluted pretentious bullshit, I really hate it when shows make me feel like a dumbass for ever liking it



I agree. There are only so many storylines they can throw at you at once and the plotholes are seriously getting out of hand.
I was hoping for a much better start of Season 3 but boy was it a letdown.

Characters are constantly changing their roles, it doesn't make sense anymore


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 21, 2008)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Characters are constantly changing their roles, it doesn't make sense anymore


well, i think thats the whole plot of the 3rd season
like, we dont know who's on the good side anymore
and the heroes are turning into villains and vice versa
hence the season title, "villains"


----------



## GamerzInc (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not sure why its so hard to follow?  So far everything makes complete sense and this season fills in all the holes left by previous ones.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 22, 2008)

Its easy to follow but sucks so bad.
I feel annoyed and cheated out of a good series.
ep 6 sucks and the only storyline im interested in is hiro's one


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 22, 2008)

Spoiler



Last night's episode was pretty good, Second Season was awful, and I don't think anyone would argue with that statement.  The problem was that the show got too big too fast with the first season, they should have stuck with the original idea of each season having a different cast, or mostly different cast, that way the plot wouldn't feel as repetitive.  Pa Patrelli has the power to steal people's powers (although without killing them, like Sylar, and he seems to take them, not leaving them with them, like Peter, who is a mimic).  Adam died because he took his power of regeneration, living the guy with a 500 year old body.  Now to be honest, he shouldn't have turned into dust, but just died, from his youthful age of a 30-something, but that wouldn't have been nearly as dramatic.

So with Peter out of the picture, as he has no powers, it'll be up to Sylar to face his father.  But wait.  My theory is that Pa Patrelli is not his father.  It's Leonard Nimoy.  Think about it.  How many other older actors on the show have been from the original Star Trek series?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 22, 2008)

Spoiler



ohh. i thought he stole peoples youth. but then he stole peters powers so i was like wah? TOO BAD FOR PETER. its really weird because they made peter this season all retarded and cocky and "im gonna save the world right frickin now". he wasnt like that 1st season...
i really like sylar now. plus, hes kinda cute. and why is mommy patrelli stuck? i thought she only dreamed about the future, and if papa patrellli did that, how could he? 
and parker shouldve read daphne's mind to see what she was driven by. or like maybe even find out that his dad is using linderman to control her.
and claires scene with her bio mom and real mom made me tear up a bit. it was like...really intense and i hated that puppet guy. though once the gun pointed at claire, i knew what was gonna happen
sometimes things are really predictable and other times the total opposite. its weird.
and yay ando's not dead. i was totally hating hiro for that. but thats another inconsistancy. daphne can move faster than time..she could avoid his time stopping before..and she couldnt then?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry. had to double post/bump and didnt want to make a new topic


Spoiler



ep 7 (i just watched) felt like a filler episode. not a lot happened and it was just like. meh. i wanna know daphne's past and why she is bound by daddy petrelli. also, i hope she turns nice. and BAD elle. she sees what happens to peter and she still goes inside. tsk tsk. she deserves whatever happens to her. we didnt even get to see what hiro saw. yet. hm. YAY SYLAR. NEW FAVORITE CHARACTER.


----------



## Banger (Nov 2, 2008)

I have yet to watch a single episode of season 3. Been busy watching other shows but trust me I will catchup sooner or later. Make a day out of it!


----------



## Anakir (Nov 4, 2008)

Did this week's episode get postponed cause of the US elections?


----------



## Foie (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not buying the whole Daphne & Matt thing.  First of all, Matt would read her mind and find out her actual motivation.  Second, Mr. Petrelli would know he would read her mind and wouldn't let the foolish plan happen.  So unless they clear that up tonight, then it's kind of a weak plot in that aspect.  

Oh, and Heroes is awesome.  I love the show.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 4, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Did this week's episode get postponed cause of the US elections?


hm. iono. maybee
actors have to vote too ;]


----------



## Anakir (Nov 4, 2008)

Foie said:
			
		

> I'm not buying the whole Daphne & Matt thing.  First of all, Matt would read her mind and find out her actual motivation.  Second, Mr. Petrelli would know he would read her mind and wouldn't let the foolish plan happen.  So unless they clear that up tonight, then it's kind of a weak plot in that aspect.
> 
> Oh, and Heroes is awesome.  I love the show.



That's what I thought too, but he's been blinded from what he's seen in the future I think. He believes that she's gonna be his wife, so basically he let his security down and doesn't think that he needs to read Daphne's mind. That's what I think at least. It's just like if you trust your bf/gf you won't need to ask who she/he is going out with.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

I heard that the producers of Heroes are fired. Is that true?


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 4, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> I heard that the producers of Heroes are fired. Is that true?



But there's a new episode next week. So I don't think that they got fired.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Jundeezy said:
			
		

> poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks.


----------



## bombchu (Nov 4, 2008)

Feh, I didn't like last week's. Too many people died for no reason and people made stupid decisions just to meet up with everyone else... However, the action is continually awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm hoping they redeem themselves next week.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 4, 2008)

>.<
Heroes is too popular. no one in their right minds would fire the producers
BTW folks, please keep your talk about the actual plot in spoilers, for those who havent watched yet.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry for bumping, but I rather bump this since it's not too far off and a new topic would pretty much be the same thing. Anyways..



Spoiler



I'm so glad Sylar's evil again. The story's gotten better.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 9, 2008)

"Cake?"

hahaha


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 9, 2008)

oh yeahh i forgot about this



Spoiler



noooo :[ i really really really wanted sylar to be nice. but oh wells. he was born to be evil. zachary quinto's grin is sooo good. hmm. i wish the heroes were smart enough to kill mr.petrelli when he was powerless. not much is happening though. all the heroes are like. far apart.


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 9, 2008)

DAMNIT! I missed tonight's episode! >! 

Ah well ill just watch it on nbc.com


----------



## Joshunar (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG tonights episode was amzingggg


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 9, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> DAMNIT! I missed tonight's episode! >!
> 
> Ah well ill just watch it on nbc.com




I recommend watching it on Hulu?. I get much faster loading time on Hulu.
Once it's uploaded of course.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 9, 2008)

Spoiler



One wonders how Sylar killed Arthur if the Haitian was no longer blocking his powers. If Sylar could kill a healing person so easily he would have killed Peter ages ago.

I understand Hiro can't time travel without his powers, but assuming he didn't die in the past someplace, shouldn't Hiro be around in the present? Just 16 years older? 

If Arthur knew where to find the catalyst the whole time, why didn't he just time travel and steal it from Hiro's mother? How did Arthur even know where to go? Hiro could have gone anywhere.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 9, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> "Cake?"
> 
> hahaha
> That part and the elevator made me lol. I want some cake.
> ...



That's what I wondered too.

Edit: Is the spoiler tag not working..?


----------



## Anakir (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry for bump and double post. But there's been a week since the last post.

Anyways..



Spoiler



Damn. Last episode of Season 3 was goood. Best episode of the season 'cause it finally picks up on the pace and they're trying to cover the loop holes. Sylary's playing with everyone's mind and I love that. He's so malevolent. I guess Nathan's the "villain" now as well? At least Peter's got his powers back. 

And, I'm assuming Cylar's gonna live again 'caause although the building burned down with him inside, the glass that's stabbed on the back of his neck will break from the extreme heat generated.

Isn't that the red spark power that future Ando used to kill Hiro as well..?



I lol'ed at this part:



Spoiler



Where Tracy called Hiro a Pikachu boy and Hiro punched her in the face. Didn't see that coming from Hiro haha.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 28, 2009)

Bumping 'cause the last episode of VOLUME (not season, not sure if season's over yet) 4 was so good. I thought they pulled off really well for this season.



Spoiler



Couldn't they have brought Nathan back to life with the injection of Claire's blood though?


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 28, 2009)

Spoiler



It's kinda weird how Sylar just rids of Nathan in a  few seconds.


----------

